# Stop motion of Feliks Zemdegs 5.66 solve



## samkli (Aug 14, 2011)

This is a stop motion of Feliks Zemdegs 5.66 sec solve.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 14, 2011)

That's one smooth stop motion video

BTW, how many frames/second is that haha


----------



## ianography (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that is really well made.


----------



## samkli (Aug 14, 2011)

18 or 20 i think. 
It´s about 800 pictures.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 14, 2011)

I knew it would be high because it's hard to tell that it's even stop motion.

Very well done, keep up the good work (pats on back)


----------



## samkli (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks! 
I´m going to make a 4x4 stop motion soon


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice!

If the 4x4x4 solve you hopefully do is of Feliks' 30.88 WR, I dare you to try and mimick his fingertricks as they appear to be on the cube.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2011)

gogogo 7x7 stop motion


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrong. That second last move (R2) should've been R2' instead =p


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrong! Feliks didn't do any cube rotations! LOL


----------



## samkli (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes he did..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waAFfGK_r_s


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh ok he did. But if your gonna show me that... This version is better!


----------



## samkli (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, That one was well edited by you.. But in the end it looks like you are not watching at Feliks, it looks like you are watching at the table or something.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

samkli said:


> Yeah, That one was well edited by you.. But in the end it looks like you are not watching at Feliks, it looks like you are watching at the table or something.


Its hard to tell when you're standing in front of a green screen.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice work on the stop motion . And Penguino, you're the guy in the white shirt right? Like on the right? I only watched it once but I'm pretty sure he wasn't in the first video =].


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> Nice work on the stop motion . And Penguino, you're the guy in the white shirt right? Like on the right? I only watched it once but I'm pretty sure he wasn't in the first video =].


 
Yes I was in the white shirt... Wearing shorts... Cause It's summer here! LOL! So does that mean people in Australia go to school in the summer?


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Yes I was in the white shirt... Wearing shorts... Cause It's summer here! LOL! So does that mean people in Australia go to school in the summer?


 
Yeah, but you live in Idaho... It's not really hot here...


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

ianography said:


> Yeah, but you live in Idaho... It's not really hot here...


LOL! You live in northern Idaho, where it's cold... It's been 98 here the past few months!


----------



## yockee (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome! Now, try to do a stop motion of it actually happening in 5.66 seconds! hahaha.


----------



## yockee (Aug 15, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Yes I was in the white shirt... Wearing shorts... Cause It's summer here! LOL! So does that mean people in Australia go to school in the summer?


 
Actually, according to Feliks, people in AU go to school year round, minus a couple of weeks.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 15, 2011)

In Australia, most schools finish around the middle of december and go back late january or early feb. Some schools (like the one Feliks goes to) actually finish very early december. HTH


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> In Australia, most schools finish around the middle of december and go back late january or early feb. Some schools (like the one Feliks goes to) actually finish very early december. HTH


 
Yep. It helps. I just find it weird how it's summer there in December... You'd never have snow on Christmas! Summer is supposed to be a relaxing time!


----------



## yockee (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, I wouldn't have been able to handle that. I had a hard enough time with 3 months off in the Summer, as well as the 2 week Christmas break, and 2 week Spring break, hahaha.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> In Australia, most schools finish around the middle of december and go back late january or early feb. Some schools (like the one Feliks goes to) actually finish very early december. HTH


 
Does Feliks go to a private school or something? Cause he was wearing a uniform in some of lembasts videos. Could u please ask him to check his Youtube inbox? Im trying to have my video i made for him as a response


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes he does go to what is called a private school. I can ask him to check his youtube inbox. Could you please add a comment on your video to refer to felik's channel - fazrulz1 as the source? Also, FYI youtube is having technical problems with regards to view updates so its not just you.....


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Yes he does go to what is called a private school. I can ask him to check his youtube inbox. Could you please add a comment on your video to refer to felik's channel - fazrulz1 as the source? Also, FYI youtube is having technical problems with regards to view updates so its not just you.....


 
Ok thank you! And yes ill link to his channel. I meant to at first, butwas busy in this forum. Did you learn to olve the cube yet?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 15, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Ok thank you! And yes ill link to his channel. I meant to at first, butwas busy in this forum. Did you learn to olve the cube yet?


Thanks - I was given a cube at the last competition but havent had time ...its on my to do list....


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Thanks - I was given a cube at the last competition but havent had time ...its on my to do list....


 
Ok. Do u know what kind and when Feliks will pot some videos? He used to post them all the time, but now its very rare.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 15, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Ok. Do u know what kind and when Feliks will pot some videos? He used to post them all the time, but now its very rare.


I have no control over that - you just have to check his channel..usually there are posts after he goes to a comp. The next comp is in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I have no control over that - you just have to check his channel..usually there are posts after he goes to a comp. The next comp is in a couple of weeks.


Ok. Is it possible to record all of his events?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 15, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Ok. Is it possible to record all of his events?



I usually do most except for non-cube stuff like pyraminx and magic etc. Whether he uploads it is up to him.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I usually do most except for non-cube stuff like pyraminx and magic etc. Whether he uploads it is up to him.


OK THANKS


----------



## samkli (Aug 19, 2011)

I have now also made this stop motion of Rowe hesslers 2x2 WR solve.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31607-Stop-motion-of-Rowe-Hessler-s-2x2-WR-solve


----------

